# VG Hero Tournament Match 5 of 16: Dante vs. Kain (Legacy of Kain)



## Mael (Apr 29, 2013)

*"HALF-DEMON" DANTE*


*VS.*

*LORD KAIN*​


----------



## Naruto (Apr 29, 2013)

Kain, Kain, a thousand times Kain. Dante was a cheesy, if likable fella with a big sword, a propensity for surviving being impaled through the chest, and pizza addiction.

Kain is a ruthless, scheming, charming, time-travelling super-vampire with the BEST enunciation I have ever seen.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 29, 2013)

I have to go with Dante. He's Dante!


----------



## Naruto (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh man, I'm nerdraging so hard right now.


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Oh man, I'm nerdraging so hard right now.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 29, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Oh man, I'm nerdraging so hard right now.



Nerdrage _harder_!


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 29, 2013)

MY NAME IS DANTE D:


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 29, 2013)

Have to give it to Uncle Dante.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2013)

Dante is multiversal in SMT 

I'm abstaining for now


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 29, 2013)

I am a big fan of Kain but:


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 29, 2013)

Kain, I like Dante but he is no Kain.


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2013)

Naruto really is going to nerdraeg.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 1, 2013)

FG is going to rage even more. This is the hero tournament equivalent of Lulu beating Heather Mason.


----------



## The World (May 1, 2013)

Uh it ain't that bad

Lulu is actually the most bland thing since stale bread.

Though the ratio of votes is mind boggling


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 1, 2013)

The World said:


> Uh it ain't that bad
> 
> Lulu is actually the most bland thing since stale bread.


Dante is a slightly better character than Lulu, Kain is a fairly better character than Heather Mason. I don't see how my comparison doesn't work.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

14 to 6, owch


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 1, 2013)

Seven now. Dante's a bro; I love im. But Kain...he's just so different...and made so much progress as a character along with Raziel, not to mention stellar VA, Dante too. Kain's just...I dunno, an example of a good all around VG char.


----------



## Naruto (May 2, 2013)

I sincerely doubt most voters in this poll even played Legacy of Kain.

Any line of dialog Kain has ever uttered is better written than Dante's character could ever hope to be in any of his incarnations.

A sad day indeed.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 2, 2013)

Played Blood Omen and killed two bosses I think, started Soul Reaver. Shit is so cash.

I mean c'mon, you can suck the blood out of the fucking NPCs, raze their houses and turn into a werewolf for christ's sake, go into the spiritual dimension where the landscape changes so you can solve Zelda style puzzles and fight off leperic vampires and this is PSX era.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 3, 2013)

I _love_ when people complain about DmC.

It makes me smile.

THEY RUINED DANTE

THEY RUINED MY BLAND, ONE-DIMENSIONAL ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) OF A HERO

He used SWORDS and GUNS and HAD NO SHIRT in DMC31

He is the best character EVAH and DmC just tarnished his unsurpassed quality and ruined the Shakespearean narrative of the old gmes.

Fuck off Dante. I could drown myself in bishounen swordsmen. The only other thing Dante brings to the table is dialogue like "WOOOO! I loooooooove a fast woman!" 
So...he's a flamboyantly homosexual wannabe cowboy bishounen swordsmen? I guess that's a tad more original (by Capcom standards, the lowest standards there are) but it's still nothing to write home about.
-----------------------------------------


So, that's my piece about Dante. Who's he put up against in this thread anyway?

...

,..












Wow. This is just...

In the awesome corner we have the main lead in one of the best written video game series ever. All of this masterfully written dialogue is then elevated to godlike levels by Kain's voice-actor, Simon Templeman.


----------



## WhiteWolf (May 3, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I _love_ when people complain about DmC.
> 
> It makes me smile.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteWolf (May 3, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I sincerely doubt most voters in this poll even played Legacy of Kain.
> 
> Any line of dialog Kain has ever uttered is better written than Dante's character could ever hope to be in any of his incarnations.
> 
> A sad day indeed.



marcus my old friend
poor choice of words kain, we sere never friends
then will u sour this reunion with grudges
cant remember it exactly like it was


the sarafan lord was to strong.. i... i thought i cud lill him
u were brave to try


Blood omen 3 plz come


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 3, 2013)

I hear they are rebooting it to its original concept; an angel guy that can warp dimensions aka Raziel.


----------



## WhiteWolf (May 3, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> I hear they are rebooting it to its original concept; an angel guy that can warp dimensions aka Raziel.




i hope they dont reboot the serie because they thought "Hey lets reboot!"

But because circumstances (voice actor dying) made them do that.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (May 3, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> And Dante isn't as shallow as you make him to be. The "shallow" Dante you see is result of a key member of DMC 1 leaving Capcom (Hideki Kamiya) who created Dante.



The biggest problem with DMC as a series was that it had no real roots.  A game with Sparda as MC would have solved this.  But you know, reboots and things.

And maybe there'll be a reboot of LoK because didn't the writer leave for Naughty Dog or whatever?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2013)

They're characters that represent polar opposites of gaming entertainment. Dante is on the complex gameplay but simplistic power fantasy narrative end of the spectrum while Kain is on the simplistic gameplay but great narrative and characterization side.

They're both perfectly acceptable takes on video game entertainment and liking one over the other isn't a necessarily bad thing, it just depends on what you're looking for. And Dante is frankly, on of my favorite video game characters.

That said, this is a poll about how appealing/well written/well constructed a character is so I chose Kain without flinching for a second. The more care people put in their characters like Kain had, the more seriously video games will be taken as a storytelling medium.

And this is someone who thinks there's a certain character consistency between DMC3 and 4 which was used to tell a rather cohesive yet simplistic story concerning him. But fuck, it's fucking Kain, man. I probably wouldn't pick *anyone* other than him.



WhiteWolf said:


> i hope they dont reboot the serie because they thought "Hey lets reboot!"
> 
> But because circumstances (voice actor dying) made them do that.



Both Raziel and Kain's VA are alive. It's Tony Jay who died.


----------



## WhiteWolf (May 3, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> The biggest problem with DMC as a series was that it had no real roots.  A game with Sparda as MC would have solved this.  But you know, reboots and things.
> 
> And maybe there'll be a reboot of LoK because didn't the writer leave for Naughty Dog or whatever?


I think DMC serie could have been much better than what it is now.
I dont want to discuss it because its such huge topic.

As for LoK, if they touch Kain (reboot his character), i will throw bricks at people


----------



## Velocity (May 3, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I sincerely doubt most voters in this poll even played Legacy of Kain.
> 
> Any line of dialog Kain has ever uttered is better written than Dante's character could ever hope to be in any of his incarnations.
> 
> A sad day indeed.



Clearly Dante should have been the one to fill your dark soul with light.


----------



## WhiteWolf (May 3, 2013)

Please understand this before reading further: i don?t think DMC story is perfect or even above average. 

But the story never had time to grow, neither did Dante and i will explain why.

WHO MADE DANTE?
Dante was drawn by an artist, but the person who visioned Dante was a man named Hideki Kamiya.


HOW IS DANTE LIKE?
He is a loner
But he doesnt take life too seriously
He also is a compassionate person
And he can be serious as much as he can be funny. 


WHAT HAPPENED?
When DMC 2 was being made (DMC 1 was directed by Hideki Kamiya), Kamiya wasn?t the director, and even worse Capcom never told Kamiya DMC 2 was being made. He found out it was being made through another Capcom employee who came to Kamiya for DMC 1 data. Kamiya was shocked when he found out this.

Later Kamiya left Capcom. 
DMC 2 became a story that pretty much said the same thing like DMC 1 "A legendary demon named Sparda bla bla " but with a generic human who seeks out world domination through demonic power.

The game failed
If you looked at DMC 1 the story wasn?t a total train wreck. There was good things by the story.

Example 1
Dante?s brother Vergil was being controlled by Mundus. When Vergil saw Dante?s amulet (given to Dante by his mother), Vergil toook notice of this, and he let go off chokehold he had on Dante. He started fighting against Mundus?s power, and Mundus responsed by teleporting Vergil away.


Example 2
Trish was a demon created by Mundus. Mundus gave Trish a human even though she was a demonic creation. In beginning of DMC 1 Trish was loyal to Mundus, but near the end she protected Dante. 
In a other scene after Dante defeats Griffon (a mundus demon servant), Mundus responds to Griffons defeat by crushing him. 
Dante expresses his digust at what Mundus did to his loyal servant, and promised he would kill Mundus in name of his father.
While Dante said those words you could see Trish taking notice of Dante?s compassion, a compassion that extended even to demons. And this is what caused Trish to change.


Example 3
After Dante defeats Nelo Angelo which is basically his twin brother Vergil but controlled by Mundus, Nelo Angelo "explodes" and what is left of him is a amulet. Vergil?s amulet. Dante realized who Nelo Angelo was and had a "memory" of when he and Vergil had birthday and he and his brother and mother were all happy. And camera kinda zoomed in on Dante?s face, and you could see a sad look.




SO WHY IS HIDEKI KAMIYA LEAVING CAPCOM BAD FOR DANTE/DMC STORY?
Kamiya was passionate about Devil May Cry and his creation (Dante). I quote "The thing that made Devil May Cry so great are the people who worked on it". 

And you can see how passionate Kamiya was about Dante. 
In Bayonetta there are MANY references and hints of his passion for Devil May Cry and Dante

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVEe1f1TuZo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQfC8M99qvU[/YOUTUBE]



> DEVIL MAY CRY ENZO
> Enzo Ferino is a young Italian-American associate of Dante and plays the same role as Morrison. He is Dante's contact with the mercenary world, as well as a friend. At some point before Devil May Cry: The Animated Series, Enzo and Dante terminate their partnership, leaving Dante open to partner with Morrison for the anime. Testimonies from Enzo in the user manual for the first game and allusions made to him in other games by Hideki Kamiya suggest that, although they no longer work together, Enzo and Dante still remain in contact.
> 
> 
> ...






And there is much more stuff i can dig up 



WHERE DID THE STORY MESS UP?
Around same time when Hideki Kamiya left. I believe Dante could been a better developed character if Hideki Kamiya was around and the other people who worked on DMC.


----------



## Axl Low (May 3, 2013)

we all know Kain will win in the end








































































































IT DOESNT EVEN MATTER


----------



## slickcat (May 4, 2013)

is this a who is stronger thread, because Dante is without a doubt stronger, but if you ask me who I like the most I would say Kain no contest, cant stand dantes character in all games except 2nd and 1st, the new iterations were irritating for me.

selected kain


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I sincerely doubt most voters in this poll even played Legacy of Kain.
> 
> Any line of dialog Kain has ever uttered is better written than Dante's character could ever hope to be in any of his incarnations.
> 
> A sad day indeed.



 



10char


----------



## Mael (May 5, 2013)

I almost feel bad declaring Dante the winner...almost.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 5, 2013)

Dante's like one of my Japanese animes while Kain is icky Western stuff 

CURSE MY PASTY WHITE SKIN AND ROUND EYES WHY CAN'T I BE GLORIOUS NIPPON

I'LL FLY MY PLANE INTO CRYSTAL DYNAMICS HEADQUARTERS GLORY TO DANTE-SAMA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Dante's like one of my Japanese animes while Kain is icky Western stuff
> 
> CURSE MY PASTY WHITE SKIN AND ROUND EYES WHY CAN'T I BE GLORIOUS NIPPON
> 
> I'LL FLY MY PLANE INTO CRYSTAL DYNAMICS HEADQUARTERS GLORY TO DANTE-SAMA



Go home, you're drunk.


----------

